

Could Uber be held liable for driver hammer attack? - mychaelangelo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/09/30/uber-driver-hammer-attack-liability/

======
bitJericho
“We recognize the liability stops with us,” Rathbone said. “People do not have
to sign away all their rights to be a passenger in a [real] taxicab.”

